
What Boston Can Teach Us About Climate Change by Being Buried in Snow - cryptoz
http://terrafitness.com/what-boston-can-teach-us-about-climate-change-by-being-buried-in-snow/
======
diafygi
/start rant/

I honestly have no idea why more entrepreneurs aren't focusing on energy.

The world currently uses 528 Quadrillion BTUs annually[1], 87% of which are
fossil fuel based[2]. These fossil fuels are constantly adding more carbon to
the carbon cycle, which is the primary driver for climate change[3].

So, this it is challenge for our generation. The history books will catalogue
the next 40 years as the period we address climate change. How do we
transition 87% of the world energy sources to something that doesn't add
carbon to the carbon cycle? No seriously, how do we do it? To most people that
sounds like a very difficult feat. But to an entrepreneur, that sounds like a
huge opportunity[4].

When you're talking about multi-trillion dollar industries that have to shift
to a completely different resources, there's got to be some upside for the
innovative-minded hackers here. However, when I look around in my energy
community, I see many faces from traditional energy jobs, and very few faces
from the tech sector. Why? Because I think the tech community thinks of energy
as an old industry.

Which it is, but we see that as an opportunity for disruption and progress.
The startup I'm in is currently addressing the _TWO WEEK_ wait it takes to get
energy data out of utilities. There are many other startups that are trying to
address more inefficiencies in energy, but there definitely needs to be many
more.

For the love of all that is holy, stop making social network, marketing, and
consumer apps. Contribute to something that will define your generation:
energy.

/end rant/

P.S. If you're in the bay area, I'm hosting an energy entrepreneurship event
next Monday[5].

[1]:
[http://www.eia.gov/cfapps/ipdbproject/IEDIndex3.cfm?tid=44&p...](http://www.eia.gov/cfapps/ipdbproject/IEDIndex3.cfm?tid=44&pid=44&aid=2)

[2]:
[http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.cfm?id=11951](http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.cfm?id=11951)

[3]: [http://www.ipcc.ch/report/ar5/](http://www.ipcc.ch/report/ar5/)

[4]: [http://www.pvsolarreport.com/the-next-
internet/](http://www.pvsolarreport.com/the-next-internet/)

[5]: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/ype-energy-entrepreneurship-
at-...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/ype-energy-entrepreneurship-at-sfuncube-
tickets-15697062336)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
If I were a billionaire VC, I would be investing in your projects.
Unfortunately, I'm not. So, instead, tell me: as a mere mortal with only his
labor to spend or sell, what can I do to help ensure we develop better energy
technologies to deal with the world's energy crisis?

~~~
diafygi
Pretty much every solar company I know is hiring. Email me your resume or
LinkedIn profile and I'll intro you to some.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Well, I'm a software/CS person, but hey, I just emailed your gmail account
(that has this same username). LinkedIn is on my HN profile.

I'd thought that solar companies (anecdata: looked at 1366 Tech's careers
page) were more looking for chemical/materials/industrial engineers, less
people with my skillset.

------
jaequery
My thoughts on climate change (global warming) changed a lot after reading
this blog on [http://iceagenow.info](http://iceagenow.info) , you guys might
wanna give it a read.

